# Looking At Another Camper... Sob........



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay..honey...I've looked at other campers, 
We have said for awhile that after we went cross country we would look at sizing up on campers, as our kids are growing, physically. There is enough room in the 21, but at times, it does function on a 4way stop basis at the pantry spot. LOL.
Now, I found out on this trip that I definatly do not have the patience to haul around a big huge camper. By that, I'm saying longer than 25 foot. What is milseading in the numbers quoted on camper is the tongue. Our 21 foot is actually about 24 feet. You can add about 3 foot to any camper length. The quoted "length" is the length of the box only. Not the tongue. So, a 25 is a 28, and so forth unless it's a fiver then it's as is. 
We have fallen for the floor plan of a 25bhss Flagstaff. Here is a link to one: Flagstaff BHSS

Now, we love the quality construction, one piece counters, outside sink, etc of the Outback. There is NO question with us that we'd MUCH rather stay with the Outback. However, Outback is not offering what we need in a camper. That need is to have more living space, with the kids their own area, in as small a towpackage as we can get. 
If we just went to the river and camped, it wouldn't be a biggie. But, we don't. We like to travel. We do camp local a lot, but also we enjoy the option of going far distance. That sounds simple even towing a 30 foot. But I'm telling you, after my U-turns we'd make, fighting with traffic in a Flying J (which is like gassing up in the Magic Kingdom btw), pulling in tight spaces, I can't imagine having to fight that with anything much longer than a 25, 26 foot. 
We love the 26 RLS, but it doesn't offer the kids their own room. And we both want a walk around bed.
This 25BHSS has that. It has a couch that you can watch the flat panel tv from. Then at bedtime, the couch jacks flat and the comfy mattress flips back over it and voila, we have our walk around bed; with cabinets on both sides. I laid on it; at 6'3, it's hard to find a bed to fit, so I have to let my feet hang and that's ok. It's awkward in the Outback, I sort of have to let them hang over the dinette top, but I can get it done.
It has a curtained area for the kids to give them privacy. Also has a small area for their tv and a cabinet with lots of storage. With the superslide, it has plenty of walk room inside the camper. 
built in xm radio








I could tell difference in the construction like lack of a roll out pantry and the pantry bottoms are flimsy. 
It's just not an Outback, but it has a great floorplan. 
Now that I have the big truck, I've thought about a small fiver, but haven't found one 25 or 27 feet that has the floor plan we need.
Very confusing times it is....


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have seen this model also and liked it(kinda). I have the same oppinions as you and that's why we ended up with an OB 25RSS, just didn't want to tow AND store anything longer. The published weights on this model is way less than my 25 foot OB and we REALLY want a walk-around queen, I'm not convinced I would be happy with having to set the bed up every night. If they had this model when I was looking around I may have bought it though cause I really liked the Flagstaff/Rockwoods. I really wanted a Rockwood 27BHSS but it was over 30 feet and cost was more than I wanted to spend.

Good luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

campntn said:


> Very confusing times it is....


I certainly can be. But, when you find the right floor plan, it clears up pretty fast. When we started looking to upgrade to a 5th wheel, OB was the first place we looked. Unfortunately, OB didnâ€™t have what were looking for. When we saw our new mobile mansion at the RV show, our minds were made up very quickly.

The 25bhss looks like a great floor plan. If you keep coming back to it then it probably is â€˜the oneâ€™ for you and the family. (Donâ€™t worry, they still let S.O.B.â€™s partake of the cool-aide)


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Another thought on a 5er is that a 28ft 5er will be about the same length when towing as a 23ft bumper pull.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My 21RS measures out tip of hitch to spare tire at about 22'3". This is the posted length in the literature as well.


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

I know it maybe a little longer than what you wanted but if you think about it about 3 or so feet of the camper is in the bed of your tv we have the 31FQBHS and it sounds alot like the floor plan you are looking for queen walk around up front and the 4 bunks in the back with a door to shut instead of the curtin the only thing I wish it had was a door going up stairs to the master br instead of the pull curtin just my 2 cents whish u best of luck in your search


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't worry. Being an Outbacker is more that what camper you own. I myself will be looking to other brands when we buy our fiver. Outback just doesn't have what we want in a fiver.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

snipperkyle said:


> I know it maybe a little longer than what you wanted but if you think about it about 3 or so feet of the camper is in the bed of your tv we have the 31FQBHS and it sounds alot like the floor plan you are looking for queen walk around up front and the 4 bunks in the back with a door to shut instead of the curtin the only thing I wish it had was a door going up stairs to the master br instead of the pull curtin just my 2 cents whish u best of luck in your search


 You know that makes sense about having more of the trailer in the bed. I would like to try to find one, an Outback, maybe just a lil shorter, in a fiver, with a slide and 2 beds in the back.
I've learned that ifyou have too many bunks....you can be a hotel.
"Hey, can so and so go with you or sleep over in your camper?? You've got PLENTY of room and mine's cramped."


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Have you looked at the new 27FQBS? It might be a touch longer (28') than what you mentioned you wanted but it could be worth a look. Keystone just put up the floorplan on the net. Pretty neat.

http://www.keystone-outback.com/?page=deta...mp;model=27FQBS

-CC


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm, No, I haven't even seen that one. That is a very nice unit! But we want a walk around bed for us upfront.
But, thanks for showing it. Anyone else with new camper suggestions, just chime in! haha
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what about kitchen counter/food prep space? when we were shopping it was always the first thing I checked







I love the new 27' Outback with the desk and the queen slide bed







but it doesn't appear to have much counter space either. Maybe I am just not talented enough to cook without the space


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's another that might be what you want. http://www.keystone-outback.com/?page=deta...mp;model=27RSDS You might also look at a 5er. it tows differently than a TT in that you can purposely jackknife it to turn around. After you get use to it, it really is easier to maneuver around and to get into small holes. My parking spot behind the house has 2' on each side to spare and I hit it first time with the 5er. You might like this one with a family; http://www.keystone-sydney.com/?page=detai...p;model=31FQBHS. As everyone else has said, look around to see what fits you best. As far as cost goes, we got our 30' 5er for $26,500, just slightly higher than a 25' TT.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yea, that kitchen counter space is a problem with the Flagstaff. We also looked at this Salem that had a new design. It is longer than I want to tow in a tt at 30 foot total length, but it was cool.Here it is
I have never seen this, hard to picture if you haven't seen it. In addition to the side slide, it had a REAR bedroom slide for the kids. Bottom bunk was a jack knife sofa. Top bunk flipped up. Directly in front of these was a desk for a tv/computer. and some book shelves. This actually functioned as sort of a separate living room. We looooved that part. But...
if you notice the living area in the main part of the camper, there is nowhere but the dinette to sit. I don't think I'd like to scoot around that table every time I wanted to sit in the living room.
PLUS..I guess we're just spoiled to our beloved 21, but the 21 has more actual counter space than the 27 foot for food prep. IT's not much granted, but it's more than the 27 or the 25 Flgastaff which is none. 
I'm thinking to get what we want, we need to look at small fivers. I'm fine with towing one now, as long as it's not too long. But, we need to find one with a floorplan like we want. 
It is fun to look though, huh???
More suggestions welcome!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what about kitchen counter/food prep space? when we were shopping it was always the first thing I checked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


26RKS has a lovely kitchen, w/ lots of counter space ....


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

OH YEA..we loved that RKS...But it doesn't have much room for the kids. Our kids are getting older and taller. But, yes, for a shorter floorplan that's packed and easy to tow, and staying with an Outback, nothing beats the 26RKS or RLS. 
Could get that one and put the kids out in a tent.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campntn said:


> Yea, that kitchen counter space is a problem with the Flagstaff. We also looked at this Salem that had a new design. It is longer than I want to tow in a tt at 30 foot total length, but it was cool.Here it is
> I have never seen this, hard to picture if you haven't seen it. In addition to the side slide, it had a REAR bedroom slide for the kids. Bottom bunk was a jack knife sofa. Top bunk flipped up. Directly in front of these was a desk for a tv/computer. and some book shelves. This actually functioned as sort of a separate living room. We looooved that part. But...
> if you notice the living area in the main part of the camper, there is nowhere but the dinette to sit. I don't think I'd like to scoot around that table every time I wanted to sit in the living room.
> PLUS..I guess we're just spoiled to our beloved 21, but the 21 has more actual counter space than the 27 foot for food prep. IT's not much granted, but it's more than the 27 or the 25 Flgastaff which is none.
> ...


my next one WILL have the following: counter space







, a rear window, a front window(looking out over tongue) and a bathroom window. Why? well, it makes me insane when I hear something and can't look out to see or want to say something to Rick when he's at one end or the other. I love bathroom window for fresh air. We saw one that has all this when we were SOB shopping but then ended up with new truck instead and I can't have both. In all honesty, our 27RSDS is more than enough trailer for Rick and I but it's always fun to "want" and "dream"! If I had to live in it, it would be different story though!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Speaking of a window in the bathroom, we saw one recently that had a DOOR in the bath. The door opened to the roadside. That seemed handy. We noticed, while driving so much, we kept seeing campers on the opposite side of the road with a door that opened toward us.
Might come in handy..not sure what for. LOL.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campntn said:


> Speaking of a window in the bathroom, we saw one recently that had a DOOR in the bath. The door opened to the roadside. That seemed handy. We noticed, while driving so much, we kept seeing campers on the opposite side of the road with a door that opened toward us.
> Might come in handy..not sure what for. LOL.


that would be way cool! besides, think of it as another fire escape


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

I like that Salem. Love the large dinette.


----------

